# THE List....



## Chubster (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi all....

Ever since my first holiday to Canada I have wanted to live in BC but reading through here it seems this just isnt going to happen.

Currently we run two business in the UK, bricks and mortar pet shop and an online pet business. My partner is a fully qualified veterinary nurse...both small animal and equine and I have worked as a painter and decorator for years (no qualifications)

We dont appear on THE LIST but both of our jobs are in the BC PNP - well if I have read it right that is. So simple question really. 

Is this always going to be a dream or are there ways for us to realise it. Im 40 my partner is 38 by the way

Many thanks

Adrian


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Chubster said:


> Hi all....
> 
> Ever since my first holiday to Canada I have wanted to live in BC but reading through here it seems this just isnt going to happen.
> 
> ...


Hello Adrian and welcome to the site,

Could you do me a favour and give me the link to the BC PNP site that suggests both your jobe qualify. I have looked through a few sites and cannot find what you're referring to.
Thanks.


----------



## Chubster (Feb 6, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> Hello Adrian and welcome to the site,
> 
> Could you do me a favour and give me the link to the BC PNP site that suggests both your jobe qualify. I have looked through a few sites and cannot find what you're referring to.
> Thanks.


Hi...and thanks for the welcome

Combination of w ww.welcomebc.ca/en/immigration/come/work/about/strategic_occupations/skilled/who.html

this bit in particular "The BC PNP will only consider applications for positions under Skill Levels O, A and B of the National Occupational Classification Matrix National Occupational Classification (NOC). These positions normally require formal post-secondary qualifications and several years of directly related work experience. "

and then looking on w ww.5.hrsdc.gc.ca/NOC/English/NOC/2006/pdf/Matrix.pdf

_Sorry cant post links yet so you will need to remove the space after the first w ww_

Like I say if I am reading it right then her job is under Major Group 32 - 3213 and mine is under Major Group 72/73 - 729...


----------



## Chubster (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi Auld Yin....did you manage to look at those links and if so is my understanding of the situation correct?

Or are we destined to stay in old blighty


----------



## bc brit (Dec 30, 2009)

*hi*



Chubster said:


> Hi Auld Yin....did you manage to look at those links and if so is my understanding of the situation correct?
> 
> Or are we destined to stay in old blighty




Hi chubster,
One way you may want to explore is that if you and your wife bought a dog kennel business in BC and employed someone to help run it,you would qualify under the entrepanuir (think i spelled that wrong) scheme.
Your wife being a vetnary nurse would be a a big plus for any would be clients,
just a thought,good look with the move


bc brut


----------

